# Stockenten



## Baitman (19. März 2008)

Schönen guten Morgen!

Mit großen Schritten gehts bei meinem Teichbau weiter voran, es fehlt eigentlich nur noch die Brücke und der Rest der Mähkante. Die Pflanzen treiben langsam voll aus und es gibt nur wenig Verluste. Nicht nur ich fühl mich wohl wenn ich jeden Tag um den Teich stiefel sondern auch einiges andere  Viehzeug...  Das ist ja auch schön, soll sich ja ruhig alles bei mir tummeln, nur bei den Stockenten mach ich mir Gedanken um meine noch recht jungen Pflänzchen die gerade wieder austreiben. Seit ca. 10 Tagen schwimmen auf meinem Teich 5 Stockenten und wenn sie nicht gerade am "balzen" sind dann fressen sie... Ich habe das Gefühl das wesentlich weniger "grünes" im Wasser ist... 

Was kann man tun? Wenn ich sie verjage drehen sie ne Runde und kommen wieder wenn ich wieder im Haus bin... Der 100m entfernte Main scheint sie nicht mehr zu interessieren...  

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Digicat (19. März 2008)

*AW: Stockenten*

Servus Steffen



> Ich habe das Gefühl das wesentlich weniger "grünes" im Wasser ist...


Ich wäre froh, wenn sie die Algen dezimieren ....  

Scherz beiseite, hatte am ehemaligen Teich auch immer Stockenten, aber an den jungen Trieben der Pflanzen haben sie sich nicht vergriffen, sondern nur an den Algen. Die haben regelrecht den Algenteppich der sich auf dem Schotter gebildet hat abgeweidet  .

Wenn sie aber mangels Algen doch an die Pflänzchen gehen, probiersmal mit denen
 
unsere Katze "Pico"

   
   
Nachbarskater "Chilli"

Wenn das auch nichts hilft, 
   
Nachbars Rauhaardackel "Strolchi"


----------



## Baitman (19. März 2008)

*AW: Stockenten*

Hi!

Also Algen hab ich keine, ich kann derzeit auf 1,50 m auf den Grund schauen, ganz ohne das ein Filter oder Pumpe läuft. Mals sehen wie lange sich das hält.

Vielleicht sollte ich meine Katze gegen eine andere tauschen, die schaut den __ Enten aus sicherer Entfernung beim Liebesakt zu... Aber vielleicht sollte ich meinen Hund wieder mal zu mir nachhause holen, dann wär allerdings die ganze gute Erziehung hin... Ente=Pfui...  ;-)

Naja, dann werd ich sie mal austoben lassen und schau dann mal was sie so angestellt haben...


----------



## Jürgen-V (20. März 2008)

*AW: Stockenten*

hallo helmut
sei doch so nett und sage deinem nachbarn, daß er lieber das halsband von seiner katze nehmen soll.
meine hätte sich fast daran erhängt. 

mein tierarzt bestätigte das und sagte daß er schon viele solche fälle gehabt hat.

gruß
jürgen


----------



## Digicat (20. März 2008)

*AW: Stockenten*

Servus Jürgen

Leider kann ich den Nachbarn nicht mehr kontaktieren, da wir von dort weg gezogen sind.

Aber da das Bild von 2006 ist denke ich das sich da schon etwas geändert hat  . In der Zeit werden sie doch hoffentlich auch beim Tierarzt zur jährlichen Kontrolle gewesen sein und dieser wird sie doch auf den Mangel aufmerksam machen !!!!

Aber vielen Dank für den Hinweis  

Hilft vielleicht anderen Usern hier, die auch so ein Halsband, ein bisschen zu eng eingestellt haben.


----------



## Frank (22. März 2008)

*AW: Stockenten*

Hi Steffen,

ich denke das fressen der Pflanzen ist erst der Anfang von dem was dich noch erwarten könnte.

Es ist ja nun mal so wie bei jedem Lebewesen auf Erden: Was oben reinkommt, muss auch irgendwo wieder raus.
Und das was da rauskommt, sind in den meisten Fällen pure "Schadstoffe" für deinen Teich.
Außerdem werden sie dir mit der Zeit den Randbereich zertrampeln.

Ich würde dir doch dazu raten diese "possierlichen Entchen" wieder loszuwerden.

Wie Helmut schon beschrieb: Hund und Katze sind schon hilfreich. 
Wenn das nicht hilft, dann könnte noch ein Netz helfen, das für eine gewisse Zeit über den Teich gespannt wird.

Oder einfach mal im Garten zelten und die Tierchen selbst verscheuchen ...
macht doch um die Jahreszeit und dem Wetter riiiiiieesig Spaß. 

Nix für Ungut, aber sieh zu, das du sie wieder loswirst.


----------



## Baitman (25. März 2008)

*AW: Stockenten*

Hi!

Ohjee... Das Wasser ist mittlerweile auch wieder sehr trüb geworden. Das mit dem Hund hab ich ausprobiert. Das juckt die __ Enten kein bisschen. Und mein Hund verliert schnell das Interesse, weil er sie ja sowieso nicht bekommt... Dumm isser nicht...  

Das mit dem zertrampelten Ufer ist bereits der Fall. Das Problem ist das ich alleine bin, dh. die Kameraden können 8 Stunden am Tag im Teich tun und lassen was sie wollen... Denke dann hilft nur noch das Netz...Da muß ich mir was einfallen lassen...

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Baitman (2. Apr. 2008)

*ICH FLIPP NOCH AUS!!!*

Hi!

So langsam muß ich mich Ihnen geschlagen geben. Seit ich aufgestanden bin um 7.00 war ich nun 3 mal im Garten um die Viecher zu verscheuchen. Wenn ich Abends heimkomme renn ich auch mehrere male in den Garten... Für die Nachbarn wahrscheinlich ein tolles Schauspiel... Mittlerweile ist überall am Rand das Kies Sand gemisch runtergetrampelt, sodas die Folie wieder zum Vorschein kommt, auch die Pflanzen die dort drin gerade zaghaft angwachsen sind schwimmen nun auf dem Teich umher... Aber nicht nur das, meine Holzterasse ist auch total verschissen...

Die Versuche mit Hund und Katz sind gescheitert...

Das mit dem Netz wird auch scheitern, da bin ich mir sicher... Die Kameraden kommen vom 100 m entfernten Main bzw. aus Nachbars Garten. Dort ist im Boden ein relativ großes Schwimmbecken im Boden eingelassen, was total verfallen ist. Wenn ich sie verscheuche  __ fliegen sie gerade über den Zaun und schauen mich blöd an, nö eigentlich nicht, sie ignorieren mich.. :?  Wenn das Netz wieder weg ist würden sie wieder kommen. Und meinen Teich immer mit einem Netz überspannen ist auch nicht die feine Art...

Der Tip von meinem Vater mit seinem Luftgewehr, geht natürlich überhaubt nicht. Erst lass ich ein Naturteich entstehen und baller dann auf das was sich hier ansiedelt... 

Gerade eben war ich wieder draußen. Gleich gehts auf die Arbeit, dann weiß ich wo sie sich den ganzen Tag rumtreiben...  Mittlerweile kenn ich sie schon mim Vornamen. Eine Dame mit 4 Verehrern und ein schwules Pärchen...

Kennt sich jemand mit dem Verhalten der Tiere genauer aus? Kann ich davon ausgehen das sie sich nur vorübergehend bei mir aufhalten?

Was kann man tun?

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Eugen (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Stockenten*

Hallo Steffen,

was hälst du von einem "Entenschreck" ?

Gib das Wort mal bei der wohlbekannten Tante ein.
Dort wirst du schnell fündig. 

Das Ding scheint ähnlich wie ein Reiherschreck zu funktionieren.


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Stockenten*

Hi Stefffen,


dauert noch etwas und dann hört das Theater wieder von alleine auf...

...nämlich dann wenn sie halt woanders Nistplätze gefunden haben, weil Du die "armen Tierchen" immer wieder verscheuchst.


Ist nur die kurze Zeit so, wo sie Plätze zum Eier legen suchen.


Übrigens (was wohl kaum einer glauben wird) fressen Enten sehr gerne kleine bis mittelgroße Fische... alles was rein passt. (kein verspäteter Aprilscherz!!)


----------



## Baitman (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Stockenten*

Hi!

Also es gibt ja mehrere Möglichkeiten... Systeme mit Stromspannung, mit Ultraschalltönen oder Sprinkleranlage. Alle arbeiten mit Bewegungsmelder. 

Ich habe mich für die Sprinkleranlage "Reiherschreck" für knapp EUR 70,-entschieden. Wahrscheinlich wird es auch auslösen wenn sich kleinere Vögel bei mir tummeln, das nehm ich aber momentan gern in Kauf...

Bin gespannt obs funktioniert.

@ Jo Hainburg:

Ich kann sie halt nur 2 mal am Tag verscheuchen, den ganzen lieben langen Tag können sie sich schön  bei mir austoben währen ich auf der Arbeit bin. Wenn es wirklich so ist das sie sich nach der "Balz" wieder verziehen ist ja alles ok. Dann werd ich nächstes Jahr meine neueste Errungenschaft installieren bevor es wieder los geht...

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## stth (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Stockenten*

Hallo Steffen,

habe seid 4 Tagen das gleiche Problem und es gefällt mir überhaupt nicht! 

2 Männchen balzen um ein Weibchen und ich kann sie auch nur morgens und abends verscheuchen.:evil 

Habe heute Nachmittag was neues ausprobiert. Ich habe ein paar alte CD an eine Angelschnur gebunden und so 3  Schnüre quer über den Teich gespannt. Bis jetzt kam keine mehr. Bin schon sehr auf morgen gespannt. Vielleicht hilft es ja!

 

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## ra_ll_ik (3. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Stockenten*

Ohne Worte

Kostet max 1 Euro


----------



## stth (3. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Stockenten*

Hi,

es schein zu funktionieren!  

Heute morgen waren keine __ Enten da!

   

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## stth (4. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Stockenten*

Hi, 

Nachtrag zu gestern. Die __ Enten lassen sich nicht mehr blicken.

Hurra!!!!!   

Gruss
Stefan


----------

